# Finger Lakes



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone!! Its been awhile - I am recovering from surgery on my foot from Jan 22nd and things so far are going well.

Just curious if anyone here has camped in the Finger Lakes area and would be able to suggest some good places to camp.

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Been through the finger lake area but never camped. We have both driven through the top area and the south area of the lakes, both sides beutiful. We loved the Allegany SP area which is on the southwest area. We've stopped there to explore several times on our trip out east. We had drove thru many of the State Parks in Penn State and at least the northern area is great, lot of things to see and enjoy. I'm sure where ever you camp up there will be fun. I'm sure my wife would go with you.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry never camped there. At the time we were renting houses for a week. we vacationed on Seneca, Cayuga and Keuka. All are great. One thing to remember as the lake get smaller the price goes up. And if I remember correctly the eastern sides of the lakes are have a very steep and high shoreline. They are huge lakes. Enjoy

kevin


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for replying - wherever we end up, I will be sure to let everyone know how it was.....


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Thanks for replying - wherever we end up, I will be sure to let everyone know how it was.....


Hi Rick! We camped in the Finger Lakes area last year and loved it. It's so beautiful there. We stayed at Keuka Lake State Park, they have sites with electricity. We camped near a community spigot and hooked our lines in when we needed to fill our tanks. It's a beautiful park, we loved it. We stayed there because I have family in the area but even if I didn't I'd be going back, it's just so peaceful! I'm told Watkins Glen was a nice one too. Good luck, have a wonderful vacation!

Anne


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

We have stayed at Hickory Hill just outside of Bath New york it is about 7 miles from the Hammondsport end of the lake full hook-ups if you want. We usually go their once or twice year it's excellent in the fall. They have Keuka state park at the other end of the lake can't remember how that is it has been 20 years since I camped their. There is KOA just ourside Watkins Glen we stayed their last year it has an indoor pool and hot tub. some sites are a bit pricy it is about 3 miles from downtown Watkins Glen. There is a state park just above the Glen haven't stayed their yet. There is a park right on the end of the lake just across the street haven't stayed their yet either. Their is another park half way up Senaca off route 414. I haven't been their but it is on my list. If you plan on visiting Corning Glass Center Koa would be good. I hope this gives you a few places to check out. If you would like me to get some more info on any of these just let me know.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to live in the finger lakes as a child and some of my favorite campgounds were Fair Haven state park located right on Lake Ontario. Their sites are great from what I can remember. Another area in the southwest portion of the state is Letchworth state park. This place is huge and beautiful. A few small places that are still nice and off the beaton path is filmore glen state park in Moravia Cayuga lake state park and Taughannock falls state park. Hope this helps


----------

